# Network 'warnings' in FreeBSD 8.0 AMD64 upon boot.



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Dec 24, 2009)

When booting, I see the following warning which was not there in FreeBSD 7.2 AMD64:


```
Starting Network: lo0 bge0 bge1 lagg0.                                                              
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384                                   
        options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>                                                                    
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x3                                                  
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128                                                                     
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000                                                           
bge0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500                          
        options=9b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM>                               
        ether 00:12:79:95:82:5f                                                                     
        media: Ethernet autoselect (none)                                                           
        status: no carrier                                                                          
bge1: flags=8842<BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500                             
        options=9b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM>                               
        ether 00:12:79:95:82:5f                                                                     
        media: Ethernet autoselect (none)                                                           
        status: no carrier                                                                          
lagg0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500                         
        options=9b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM>                               
        ether 00:12:79:95:82:5f                                                                     
        media: Ethernet autoselect                                                                  
        status: no carrier                                                                          
        laggproto loadbalance                                                                       
        laggport: bge1 flags=0<>                                                                    
        laggport: bge0 flags=0<>                                                                    
ifconfig:                                                                                           
create: bad value                                                                                   

Starting devd.
ifconfig:     
create: bad value

ifconfig: 
create: bad value

ifconfig:
create: bad value

ifconfig:
create: bad value

ifconfig:
create: bad value

ifconfig:
create: bad value

ELF ldconfig path: /lib /usr/lib /usr/lib/compat /usr/local/lib /usr/local/lib/compat/pkg /usr/local/lib/compat/pkg /usr/local/lib/gcc44 /usr/local/lib/gegl-0.0 /usr/local/lib/graphviz
32-bit compatibility ldconfig path: /usr/lib32
Creating and/or trimming log files
.
Starting syslogd.
Setting date via ntp.
Error : hostname nor servname provided, or not known
24 Dec 18:13:28
ntpdate[622]: can't find host 0.europe.pool.ntp.org

24 Dec 18:13:28
ntpdate[622]: no servers can be used, exiting
Clearing /tmp (X related).
Recovering vi editor sessions:
bge0: link state changed to UP
lagg0: link state changed to UP
.
Updating motd:
.
Starting powerd.
Configuring syscons:
 keymap
 blanktime
.
Starting sshd.
Starting cron.
ifconfig:
create: bad value

Starting background file system checks in 60 seconds.

Thu Dec 24 18:13:30 CET 2009
bge1: link state changed to UP
```

Here is my rc.conf:


```
more /etc/rc.conf

# -- sysinstall generated deltas -- # Mon Jul 16 03:00:08 2007
# Created: Mon Jul 16 03:00:08 2007
# Enable network daemons for user convenience.
# Please make all changes to this file, not to /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
# This file now contains just the overrides from /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
hostname="Dagmar"
#ifconfig_bge0="DHCP"
sendmail_enable="NO"
sendmail_submit_enable="NO"
sendmail_outbound_enable="NO"
sendmail_msp_queue_enable="NO"
ifconfig_bge0="up"
ifconfig_bge1="up"
ifconfig lagg0 create
ifconfig_lagg0="laggproto loadbalance laggport bge0 laggport bge1 DHCP"
keymap="us.iso"
moused_enable="NO"
sshd_enable="YES"
powerd_enable="YES"
ntpdate_enable="YES"
ntpdate_program="ntpdate"
ntpdate_hosts="-b 0.europe.pool.ntp.org"
```

I saw in another thread where the slow coming up of the network was mentioned. Could this also be the reason why the ntp is not working, since the ntp exits before the network is finally up?
Otherwise the system works fine as before.


----------



## crsd (Dec 24, 2009)

Use cloned_interfaces="lagg0" instead of trying to create lagg0 inside rc.conf.

And try using SYNCDHCP option instead of DHCP.

rc.conf(5)


----------



## Alt (Dec 24, 2009)

Seems you see "create: bad value" every time when and rc script reading setting from rc.conf, use cloned_interfaces as crsd said =)

Network order problem was in 8-beta, now it must be fixed i think..
Note your ntp will work only on boot =) This means on uptime like 1 year there will be big diff


----------



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Dec 24, 2009)

I tried to find some examples related to this particular issue, however with little success. Do you have an example how the rc.conf file should look like. Also, how will this be affecting loadbalance?

Regarding the ntp, I switch off all my machines when I'm not using them, to save some energy. I used the ntp when one of the motherboard batteries was dead. Pretty annoying when you have to set the date every time the machine reboots and you want to perform a portupgrade.


----------



## Alt (Dec 24, 2009)

Just put 

```
cloned_interfaces="lagg0"
```
instead of

```
ifconfig lagg0 create
```


----------

